# SATA drivers for XP on Amilo M1437g



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

_related thread : http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10...-on-a-laptop-with-no-floppy-drive-219358.html_

I have an Fujitsu Amilo M1437g laptop

I am trying to Repair the XP Home on it with an OEM disk, as the original got lost.

Comes back saying no drives can be found

Suspect it has not got the SATA drivers

Went to the Fuj. website and downloaded what I thought was SATA drivers on another computer and used nlite to create a cd with them on.

Didn't work

The download was a 6 Mb file with setup files on - I extracted what I thought were inf and sys files from the folders, but must have gone about it the wrong way....


Would like to know what the correct files to add to the cd are - on setup, it asks to press F6 to install drivers, but it looks for a floppy which it hasn't got - how mad is that...

Thanks


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi leachim !

I moved your post to a new thread since we prefer to keep one thread per user.

You'll find the sata drivers here.

Unpack the *FSC_VIASATARAIDVT6421_512600440a_1006605.zip* file. The drivers you need to use with ntlite will be in the *\VIA ComboRAID Software Package V4.40a\drvdisk\i386\NT5\* folder. Use this guide : http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...d-disk-drives-during-windows-xp-installation/.

Your best option would be to contact Fujitsu Siemens to ask for a copy of the recovery CD for your model.

Found this in the "Hints and solutions" for your model :


> AMILO M1437G Hints & Solutions
> Installing VIA RAID driver during MS Windows® XP setup
> Item number: 23322134 Date: 05.06.2007
> Description:
> ...


source : http://support.fujitsu-siemens.com/com/support/hints.html


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

Excellent answer !

Am getting a usb floppy in the hope it will recognise it

F.S. wanted 50 UK pounds for a repair disk...

Cheers !


----------



## Skyler89 (May 8, 2009)

There is no need to use USB Floppy, just integrate files from NT4 &
NT5 folders (DrvDisk\i386) by nLite.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Yep, the slipstreaming guide to integrate to drivers on the XP CD is here :
Resolving "Setup did not find any hard disk drives" during Windows XP Installation (the link was already in my first post)


----------

